# The 'altoids' Wrench By Hrawk



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*File Name*: The 'Altoids' Wrench by Hrawk
*File Submitter*: Hrawk
*File Submitted*: 25 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

A slightly scaled down version of my populour 'Wrench' design, designed to fit into an Altoids tin.

Made specifically to enter Charles' recent Altoids Tin Slingshot comp.









Click here to download this file


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I just added it to my To-Make list, Thanks Hrawk!
Brian


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

i made this in about 3 days and now i need bands anyone have suggestions where to buy them?


----------

